# Any Crew Opportunities in Orl, Fl?



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I'm going to be in the Orlando, Fl area 9/9 - 9/16 and would like to experience offshore. (Hated the party boat experience last time)

I won't have my gear, but my money, fishing, boating and cleaning skills will still be with me. (My son too, that learned the ropes well)


----------

